# Portable Power Packs / External Batteries (Deal Alert on portable charger)



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Here: http://www.dailysteals.com/heist/6157/Vaas-9000mAh-Battery-Pack
the pack is only $29, listed on Amazon (http://www.amazon.com/9000mAh-Quad-Charging-Portable-Battery-Built-In/dp/B00AGX7PQI) for $45 with a 4.3/5.0 rating. I like this one because it has built-in cables for either the (older) Apple devices and microUSB for pretty much everything else. It has enough juice (9000 maAh) to fully charge the Kindle Fire HD and 2.1amp charging is more powerful than Amazon's Kindle Fire Powerfast charger


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

It's sold out now, but thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Really?  I got one around 3:30 PM.  I must have just got in under the wire.....  Of course, I also got a couple other things.... 

Betsy


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Really? I got one around 3:30 PM. I must have just got in under the wire..... Of course, I also got a couple other things....
> 
> Betsy


Me too, and I signed up for the newsletter

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 2


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jesslyn said:


> Me too, and I signed up for the newsletter
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 2


I skipped the newsletter, having you post here costs me enough.  Hope it comes in time for my trip the end of the month.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:



> I skipped the newsletter, having you post here costs me enough.  Hope it comes in time for my trip the end of the month.
> 
> Betsy


It's shipped by UPS and is supposed to be here Tuesday. *keeps fingers crossed* That's pretty good considering free shipping. Looking forward to getting it.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow, it came today...  Looks good, nice and shiny.  No instructions with it, I'm going to look on their website...

Betsy


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

There's something similar on there today. 10000 mAh this time.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, Gina...

Here's the link to the current deal, for $35:
http://mobile.dailysteals.com/

I believe this is the same item, for $50 on Amazon:


My review of the item I received from dailysteals.com, the VAAS Mobile Powerpack 9000mAh

First, I was impressed with the website and the ability to track the status of my order. Information was updated pretty promptly. More promptly than I expected from the "up to six business days" warning on their website. I got my item four business days sooner than their website prediction.

It came packed in a padded envelope. The packaging looked brand new except for a slight crush in the cardboard that could easily have happened in transit. The item looked brand new, but did have a little inspectionsticker on the side, so I suspect this was a refurb. Perhaps one that was returned for a reason other than not working.

It's a nice solid little brick, shiny black with a button on the top and four lights indicating charge status of the brick. It came three-fourths charged, and took a few hours to fully charge. The one light that was not on when I checked the charge blinked while it was charging until the device became fully charged; then it stayed on. EDIT: I ran the brick down to half charge and have started charging it again. The 2nd light started flashing when I plugged it in. It's been charging about two hours and still on the 2d light; I'll probably leave it plugged in all night.

I like this one, compared to the one on sale today, as the main cables I would use--iPad and micro USB--are attached. They are stored in little slots in the bottom of the brick and pull out, connected to use with your device.

There are also two USB ports, one labelled "Out I" that has output of DC 5V 2100mA and the other labelled "Out S" that has ouput of DC 5V 1000mA. I like that one can actually read the output numbers on the back of the device--they're in white print against the black. The USB port allows me to use my lightning USB cable for my iPod Touch.

To charge an item, plug in the appropriate cable, push the button on top, and after a second or two, it should start to charge. 

It charged both my iPod Touch and my PW last night at the same time and went down to 75%... I charged my keyboard, my iPad and my iPod Touch for awhile today, simultaneously, and it went down to half charged.

I just wanted to add something I discovered by accident on the VAAS...

If you double-click on the little button, a flashlight comes on. With the flashlight on, press and hold the button and it goes to a dimmer flashlight. Press and hold again, and it turns into a flashing light. Press and hold again to go back to the bright flashlight. Double-click to turn off.

I'm pleased so far. This is going to be great on my trip and will probably stay in my purse. I think I'll have to get one of those Apple-to-lighting connectors...or another lightning cable to keep with it.

Betsy


----------



## khrunner (Mar 16, 2009)

I ordered the $35 current deal from the link in Betsy the Quilter's post. Mostly I need it to keep my phone charged when traveling, but I'm sure it will come in handy for my Fire HD too. The reviews on Amazon were very good, but I bailed on Amazon and went with Daily Steals for the $15 dollars. I could invest that in books, and I'm not in a huge hurry for it. I'll chime in again when it arrives.

KH


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

Yeah I got one too. Usually I charge my phone at work through USB but that is soooooo slow. This HAS to be quicker than that.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Let us know when you get it and how you like it!

Betsy


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Wow,Betsy, great review. I look forward to getting mine when I get back to the office.

Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jesslyn said:


> Wow,Betsy, great review. I look forward to getting mine when I get back to the office.
> 
> Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk HD


Thanks, Jesslyn. I look forward to hearing what you think of yours.

What do you think about changing the title of this thread to "External Powerpacks" or something?

Betsy


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks, Jesslyn. I look forward to hearing what you think of yours.
> 
> What do you think about changing the title of this thread to "External Powerpacks" or something?
> 
> Betsy


Sounds good to me. I'd like to see a subforum for Fire-only accessories under this one to distinguish from the other Kindle specific forum, but until that day comes, your idea will do just fine.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 2


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I ordered it too. Sounded too good to pass up. First time ordering on Mobile Daily Deals. I never had one of these battery pack devices before. While I sit here waiting for it to arrive, how do I know which device to plug in which cable or USB? Is this listed in the instructions, or does it matter which one - cable/USB to use?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Toby,

did you order the original VAAS pack, or the one listed today?

Betsy


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

The one listed today.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I can't speak to that one, as I didn't order it.  But the one I have has different outputs on the USB only ports.  One is 5V 2100mA and the other is 5V 1000mA.  I plugged my i'Touch in the higher one.

Be sure to read the FAQ about chargers in the sticky post at the top of Fire Talk.

betsy


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks Betsy! Sorry, I meant Steals, not Deals.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks, Jesslyn. I look forward to hearing what you think of yours.
> 
> What do you think about changing the title of this thread to "External Powerpacks" or something?
> 
> Betsy


Wow...has anyone noticed that the price on the Vaas one has gone up to $79.99?! Funny how everytime something gets a good review on this site, the price doubles!


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Jesslyn said:


> Wow...has anyone noticed that the price on the Vaas one has gone up to $79.99?! Funny how everytime something gets a good review on this site, the price doubles!


That is the point of a loss leader though.... build word of mouth, have a sale to get it in hands, raise the price back up to normal and ride the tide for as long as you can.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Except I don't see it as a 'loss leader'.  To me, that's a product that's consistently sold at the barest minimum price to get people to the site. . .in the hopes they'll buy more expensive stuff, too, while they're there.

This was just that they put it on sale to generate buzz and then put the price back to where it should be.  Also a good marketing strategy -- especially if you have a good product to start with!  Wouldn't work so well if it was a bad product because then the buzz would be hornets coming to sting you.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

The same thing in my mind related to retail... anytime you have a good sale you are hoping people will spend more than just on that product. I call the Black Friday deals loss leaders too - the end impact is the same, getting people to buy more, or wanting the product after everyone talks about it. But how many people today only buy loss leaders on Black Friday? A LOT. But obviously not all of them because they are still doing the deals....

The Nabi tablets I had bought for my kids were this way - $129 on Black Friday at Best Buy and Walmart. In the end, they sold more because people that got them on sale at that price told their friends, that then had to have them and never got them less than $189 before Christmas.

But the price going up to $79 is to be expected... just like on the keyboard case thing going from $15 ->35. If the price had stayed soooo far below market on the charger I would be apt to go with the "piece of junk". Because it went up - it goes into the "must be a good deal and congrats to those that snagged them" (and I am totally bummed I was unable to snag yesterdays - hopefully another good deal will happen along when I can get one!)


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I thought the price went down from $99 to $79 yesterday after the sale price drop the day before. When I saw the thread late at night the day before yesterday, & that it listed it as sold out, I did not bother checking then, but I did yesterday, because I was curious as to what the battery pack was. I don't have a smartphone where I worried about running out of battery, so I had not been looking into this. Now that I can see that I can charge my kindles, Fires & iPads, for the sale price, it seems more like a good thing to get. I ordered yesterday's deal/steal/sale price, but if I had a choice, I would have gotten the 1 that charged 4 devices & had 2 little cables attached to battery to plug in devices. I'll still be happy with what I get as long as it works when I get it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I just wanted to add something I discovered by accident on the VAAS...

If you double-click on the little button, a flashlight comes on.  With the flashlight on, press and hold the button and it goes to a dimmer flashlight.  Press and hold again, and it turns into a flashing light.  Press and hold again to go back to the bright flashlight.  Double-click to turn off.

I'll add this to my review.

Betsy


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

That is very cool, plus great if you ever find that you need a flashlight in the dark, when out & about.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I am still waiting for my $35/ $36 ? battery to ship that I ordered on 1/26. It's showing "open orders" on their site - DailySteals. Anyone else still waiting for shipping?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Neither Daily Steals nor Woot ship particularly fast. . . .but in my experience the items do come eventually.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Toby said:


> I am still waiting for my $35/ $36 ? battery to ship that I ordered on 1/26. It's showing "open orders" on their site - DailySteals. Anyone else still waiting for shipping?


I think on the site it says six business days for most items. It should ship; if it hasn't, you could send an email. My battery pack (which I love) shipped within that time frame.

Betsy


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

Mine hasn't shipped either.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I got the original deal on the Vaas charger and I've had it for at least a week, if not two.  Hope you get yours soon.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I got my Vaas the last week in Jan, right on schedule.

Hope you get your soon.

Betsy

Sent from my KFJWA using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for letting me know.    They finally got it shipped today. I guess if they say 6 days, then 8 days isn't bad.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Glad to hear it shipped, Toby!  Let us know when you get it!

Betsy


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks, I will. It's in NY, & shows delivery for the 13th. The only problem is that we are getting a blizzard with Hurricane force winds with lots of snow tomorrow, on the east coast. I live in Ma, so the package just might be arriving much later. I can't wait to try it out, especially with charging all of my devices today.


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

Ugh I am SO FRUSTRATED. I got the RAVPower adapter and I can't fire out how to get the USB cable to connect to the charger. They say one of the tips should work but none of them seem to fit


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Oh no! That does not sound good. I will check it out tomorrow if mine arrives.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Mine came today. I charged it up, but I had the same thing happen. The adapter tip did not fit my kindle. Do you think I can use my regular kindle usb cable to connect to the battery pack to charge up the kindle? I just went to amazon & looked at the Rav/Power & my question was asked there. Apparently, we are not the only ones that the extra adapter tips did not work. A few people said that it is okay to use any usb cable to power up your device/kindle, but to use the cable with the tip mentioned in the instructions to charge up the battery pack, itself. That's the cable that came with the battery pack.

The Rav/Power looks shiny black & new. I got it from DailySteals. It's labled underneath in white, which is 1 & which is 2. I think I charged it up, but am not sure. It's supposed to show 4 LED lights lit when full. 3 lights were solid, & 1 was blinking. Was the blinking light supposed to stop blinking to show that the battery was full? If no one knows, I guess I will find out eventually. I have not charged anything yet. I had recently charged everything prior to the blizzard, but my KDX's battery needs charging every other day. I want charge a kindle 1st, before charging a more expensive tablet to make sure it does not destroy anything.


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

How did you get it charged up? I didn't have any cable that would fit into the little round hole on the charger. 

I've been trying to get some help off of Daily Steals but whoever I'm emailing seems to not understand English very well. I'm on my 3rd email and he still doesn't seem to understand that it's the charger itself that I can't get charged.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

If it's got a USB out port, you should be able to use your regular cable.  I use my regular cable for my iPod Touch 5G.  I used it several times on our trip to Los Angeles the last couple of days.

Yes, I expect your is like mine--four lights will all be solid when it's fully charged.

Hope you can get yours to work, gina!

Betsy


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

Problem is there is no USB out just a round jack. I did learn something though through the Amazon reviews. The correct tip is supposed to be the one with the yellow on it. I did try that one but it seemed a little too big so I didn't want to just jam it in. I will try that again later and if that doesn't work maybe Radio Shack might have something.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Gina, yes, it's the tip that has yellow on the end. Just fit the end of the short cable into that tip. Then push it in the battery, in the middle, where the round hole is. It is a tight fit, & I could not get the tip all the way into the battery, so some of the metal tip sticks out or shows.

Thanks Betsy! I pressed the button on the battery tonight & I see all 4 lights as solid. I am now charging my KDXG. I have to go to bed soon, so will just let the battery do it's thing. I am using the regular kindle cable/wall charger. It looks like it's working. I will report back on how it works out.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I just looked again. The kindle's charged!!! It worked!!! That was fun! It still shows 4 lights as well on the battery. I pressed the button on the battery to shut it off.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yay, Toby!

Betsy


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Yup, gotta love my new toys. 

Gina, did you get yours to work?


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

Yes I did. Now I have to see if everything charges from it.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Let us know how you make out. 

I just looked up & see my 2nd kindle is charged up on the same battery charge.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

There is a sale on Rav/Power Battery on amazon for $39. It's basically the 10,000 one, but lists it as a little higher.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I checked again. It's listed as 10400.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

DailySteals today has the Vaas 5000mah dual port on sale for $18 shipped free. I have 2 of these and have not had a problem with them. Price is right for those who need one.

http://mobile.dailysteals.com/?utm_source=DailySteals.com+-+Deal+of+the+Day&utm_campaign=c2e8f741eb-03_11_13_Mon_Steals&utm_medium=email


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Tabatha said:


> DailySteals today has the Vaas 5000mah dual port on sale for $18 shipped free. I have 2 of these and have not had a problem with them. Price is right for those who need one.
> 
> http://mobile.dailysteals.com/?utm_source=DailySteals.com+-+Deal+of+the+Day&utm_campaign=c2e8f741eb-03_11_13_Mon_Steals&utm_medium=email


I'm extremely happy with my 9000mah VAAS charger; I use it all the time; it lives in my purse so that I always have it with me. I keep my lightning connector for the i'Touch 5G plugged into it and mostly use that rather than plug it into the wall when the i'Touch needs charging.

EDIT: Note that, even though the small print says the above 5000mah charger is compatible with "iPod Touch - all models," I don't believe it includes a lightning tip, from looking at it.

Betsy


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

The correct tip was also my problem. I had to purchase LG tips seperately because they only include a Samsung, and not LG. Some adapters can be found on ebay.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm extremely happy with my 9000mah VAAS charger; I use it all the time; it lives in my purse so that I always have it with me. I keep my lightning connector for the i'Touch 5G plugged into it and mostly use that rather than plug it into the wall when the i'Touch needs charging.
> 
> EDIT: Note that, even though the small print says the above 5000mah charger is compatible with "iPod Touch - all models," I don't believe it includes a lightning tip, from looking at it.
> 
> Betsy


I love mine as well, it's charged my Fire, Note 2 and Kindle Touch. I'm recharging it up now since it saved my bacon on the KT during my morning commute.

EDIT: I updated the Thread Subject since there is a new Daily Deal.--We need a sticky thread on the daily stuff


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jesslyn said:
 

> We need a sticky thread on the daily stuff


A couple of thoughts--if something is posted to daily, it doesn't need a sticky; the daily bumping keeps it up. The Free Fire App of the Day, for example. Or the Daily Deals in the Book Corner. Or Swagbucks in the Special Deals & Discounts forum.

Also, anyone interested in this thread can either bookmark it using their browser's functions or click on "Notify" so that they know when something is added.

Betsy


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> A couple of thoughts--if something is posted to daily, it doesn't need a sticky; the daily bumping keeps it up. The Free Fire App of the Day, for example. Or the Daily Deals in the Book Corner. Or Swagbucks in the Special Deals & Discounts forum.
> 
> Also, anyone interested in this thread can either bookmark it using their browser's functions or click on "Notify" so that they know when something is added.
> 
> Betsy


party pooper!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jesslyn said:


> party pooper!


 

Our policy is fewer stickies rather than more...there has to be a really compelling reason. We're always talking about which ones we can get rid of.



Nice try, though!

Betsy


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Sounds like the astronomy forum where I'm an administrator/moderator -- we're _always_ trying to consolidate the stickies!! "Best of" stickies help, but then everyone forgets to look in those...


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

That's a nice deal.


----------

